# Ordered De Buyer Pans / Tim Love Carbon Steel Skillets - now about care and feeding...?



## GeneH (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for posting the sale and all the positive comments on De Buyer steel I dropped some more coin. My wife isn't doing all the cooking anymore and I hate the sticky stainless steel, and miss the way my dad used to cook fish on cast iron... so I'll try these on our glass cooktop. Hope they are flat and I can keep them that way. 

I'm feeling pretty lazy so could you folks direct me with some links so I know how to do the initial cleaning and seasoning, or even post your experiences? I can't wait wait for nicely browned soft-fried eggs, meat, and fish that doesn't stick to the pans.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 1, 2013)

The key is to build your layer over stages. Thinly spread canola oil wit a paper towel, eat until smoking, wipe down. Cool, repeat 3 or so times. Perfect!

I just got my latest deBuyer and I'm more in love than before!


----------



## GeneH (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Lefty!


----------



## bkultra (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad you found the information on the sale useful. For the initial cleaning and seasoning I start will boiling potato skins for 10-15mins. I then lightly wipe with the oil (flaxseed oil in my case), make sure this is a thin even coat with zero runs or pools. Heat the pan till the oil starts to smoke, remove the pan from the heat and allow to cool. Repeat the adding the thin layers of oil 3 to 4 more times.


----------



## GeneH (Jun 1, 2013)

The other question is how prone are these to warping? Remember the thinner stamped steel pans and how hard it is to find any that don't have a domed and warped bottom? I'm going to be using the debuyers on a flat glass stovetop so any warping will have a significant impact. Right now I'm using my wife's 3/8 inch thick alum bottom pans and warping is not an issue - and I like to fry some things a little hot - 

so what are my warning signs other than massive amounts of smoke and flame?


----------



## bkultra (Jun 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, these pans can and do warp. Just be careful not to overheat the pan and allow it to cool before running it under water. I would not worry about it too much just use common sense. I also cook on smoothtop electric and induction and have not had a problem


----------

